# guess the snake



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok put your thinking caps on, heres one to kick it off.


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

Demansia psammophis ?


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

no


----------



## JasonL (Jun 12, 2006)

Elapognathus coronatus? Western Crowned.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't laugh at me kiddies....Parasuta dwyeri??


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

No


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

No to both Pike1?


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep no to both


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Pseudonaja nuchalis?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

Suta suta


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

no


----------



## JasonL (Jun 12, 2006)

Pseudonaja textilis????


----------



## Hickson (Jun 12, 2006)

Pseudechis australis



Hix


----------



## jordo (Jun 12, 2006)

Simoselaps incinctus


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

sorry,Magpie got it, kerstin was close.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

full pic


----------



## jordo (Jun 12, 2006)

Well done Magpie.
Pike do you have any full body pics.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok round 2


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

easy 1


----------



## base2aau (Jun 12, 2006)

Pikey that looks like your mulga snake


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

My mulga is much nicer


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 12, 2006)

collets?, or possibly one of the cobras?.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah i can see why it looks like a cobra Rob, it could flatten right out it was that skinny.Yep its a wild colletts.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

here it is


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

That's a pretty scabby looky Colletts, colour wise I mean.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah some go that colour, not sure if they are all that colour there.The drought hasnt been kind to it.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Your not thinking it could be a .......................hybrid...............or ......................intergrade.........LOL


----------



## Retic (Jun 12, 2006)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 12, 2006)

i actually quite like the creamy coloured ones, a big specimen in good condition is a site to behold. wereas the red ones seem to muddy out a lot as they get big.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

anyone else got 1


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

White-lipped Snake?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Hoplocephalus Bitorquatas (Pale headed Snake)


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 12, 2006)

Slatey?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 12, 2006)

> Hoplocephalus Bitorquatas (Pale headed Snake)


Wow, was it really that easy?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

We get them near here, around Kroombit Tops (I think I spelled that right).


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Okies, try this one, it may be easy for some, not something most of us would come across though..


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Cerberus Australis (Bockadam)?


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Indeed it is..


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll conceed that that one was made easier by the fact you left that little hint in the title of the image....


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh dear..


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

One more, this is pretty easy, it's hard to find decent pics on the net..


----------



## feral (Jun 12, 2006)

I Hate these games i can neva guess em' . its probably dead easy but i spose im hopeless :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Tropidechis Carinatus (Rough Scaled Snake)?

I'm assuming we're still dealing with elapids here? But maybe not since your last was a colubrid....


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2006)

A keel back maybe?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol craig it's either you or I with this one right


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol craig it's either you or I with this one right



I was thinking rough scaled snake but couldn't remember the name. So decided on a keel back instead.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Rough-scaled Snake it is..


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2006)

Dam it. There ya go Kerstan you got it.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Just found a really nice pic, so here we go again..


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Notechis Scutatus? :?


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, what an awesome specimen..


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine's an easyish one. If the pic looks fuzzy from being zoomed in then let me know.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Mulga? Damn! Japan just scored..


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Nope, not a Mulga.


----------



## dpeica (Jun 12, 2006)

P. Textilis?


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Brown?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Nope


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Taipan?


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Mmmm....which one....


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

Coastal


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

Nope


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

So that would make it a Fierce Snake?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2006)

inland taipan


----------



## Kersten (Jun 12, 2006)

That would, yes....


----------

